

Between a Rock and a Hard Place: 123-Reg Must Really Need My £11 - spxdcz
http://danzambonini.com/post/470521355/123-reg-support-issues

======
Avenger42
What options does PayPal have for disputing a payment? It might be too late
for this transaction, but I certainly would be paying close attention to my
PayPal account when my other domain renewal dates rolled around, and dispute
them immediately.

